
Are we alone? SF is as sure a guide as any - walterbell
http://www.theguardian.com/books/2015/jul/20/are-we-alone-sf-science-fiction-speculative-jeff-vandermeer
======
brudgers
The embedded YouTube video extends the article. It's worth a listen if the
article was interesting.

~~~
walterbell
Extended essay for the speech: [http://electricliterature.com/are-we-
alone/](http://electricliterature.com/are-we-alone/)

